# new 1500/warrenty issue?



## thinice (Jul 28, 2011)

I just got out of the plow buisness after 25yrs. Sold everything. Bought a new 2011 silverado 1500. Need to just plow my driveway but manual says putting plow on will viod warrenty. Even w/ the new light plows for 1/2 ton trucks. Was looking to put a HTS on but now thinking about getting older truck just for plowing because of the warrent issue. Have any of you heard of warrenty problems being not honored because someone had a plow on their new 1/2 ton?


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

For the most part unless you have a plow prep package installed from the factory, it will void the warranty. (providing your dealer actually cares)
I personally wouldn't take the chance with a brand new truck.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about putting a plow on it, I have a 2007 chevy extended cab that I have been plowing with for 4 years now, no problem with plowing or the tranny, I run a boss 7.5 super trip edge also, have about 30 stops to do,


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

It shouldn't be an issue unless there's a problem related to or caused by the plow/plowing/plow equipment.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought my Sierra from the dealer with the plow installed and had them sign a letter that the plow would not void the warranty. No problems so far.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Mabepossibly;1295069 said:


> I bought my Sierra from the dealer with the plow installed and had them sign a letter that the plow would not void the warranty. No problems so far.


This sounds like very good advise. No matter how many people on here tell you it is okay.
GM is the only one that backs the warranty not guys on plowsite


----------

